# Elimination Diet



## sorchapatrix (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all! I am a 25 yr old girl with severe IBS-D, GERD, stomach ulcers, a hiatal hernia, and postcholecystectomy syndrome (no gallbladder). I recently did an elimination diet and found that clear liquids work best- chicken broth, Gatorade, water, diluted juice, etc. I can occasionally have a little bit of white rice or half a cup of yogurt. Unfortunately it looks like I'll be on this diet permanently. Does anyone have any recommendations for some good clear liquids?


----------

